# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  تفاوت رشته فقه و حقوق اسلامی با حقوق

## فاطمه زهرا

سلام

میشه بگین این دو رشته چه کاربردای متفاوتی داره؟واصلا چه فرقی دارند

----------

